# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Vista et OpenSSH

## charpaton

Hello tout le monde,

Ma boite a dcid de lever les boucliers concernant les accs internet et donc on a quasiment plus de possibilit d'aller voir des sites autres que ceux prsents dans la whitelist.

N'tant pas spcialement cal en terme de rseau j'ai suivi un tutoriel pour installer openssh chez moi et essayer d'aller naviguer depuis le client.

Or, ayant Windows vista sur ma machine, l'installation se passe relativement mal.

Existe t'il un tuto spcifique pour vista ou ventuellement pouvez-vous me conseiller un autre outil ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

